# Foods Safe for Gallbladder problems



## LPBeier (Nov 1, 2010)

I may or may not have problems with my gallbladder.  I will find out Thursday after an ultrasound.  I have cooked for many health problems and have researched the internet so I have a good idea of the basics.

What I was wondering is if any of you have had this or a family member and what worked for you.


----------



## licia (Nov 1, 2010)

Laurie, mine was removed after several episodes of what could not actually be determined as gb problems. It never seemed to matter what I had eaten before the episodes and I've had the same problem several times since so I'm not at all sure the gb was even involved. I suppose I have a strange gastro system. I was hospitalized last year after a severe attack after having eaten breakfast. After a slew of tests, nothing was determined.


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2010)

ARGH! My post got booted. 

Low fat diet is supposed to help. The issue is that when the gallbladder releases bile to digest the fat in your food the stones get stuck in the duct. Honestly, I had attacks when I ate salad!

Hope that helps, and hope that its not actually gallbladder.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, Licia and Alix.  And I am sorry that you have gone through this horrid pain and discomfort.  I agree, Alix.  I ate a small salad with fat free dressing and was doubled over for an hour or more.

Tonight I had vegetarian won tons in clear chicken broth and again the same thing happened.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 1, 2010)

I had symptoms for a few years (I thought it was just horrible gas), and I don't think I ate anything in particular before my attacks either, but I do eat more fat than I should.  Most of my attacks left my upper abdomen horribly bloated and in a lot of pain, but I ended up in the hospital with the last one, thinking I was having a heart attack. It turned out my gallbladder was not only completely full of stones, but a separate pouch had formed outside of it and it was also full of stones.

Ever since my daughter had her gall bladder out (age 18 I believe) she has to be careful about eating certain things, especially some kinds of lettuce.  She told me she is "a regular salad shooter."   

Hopefully it is nothing serious (most aren't), but I'm glad you are having it checked out.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 1, 2010)

I only know about the low fat diet for gallbladder...no more licking the frosting spoon, LP!

You probably found more information on it online than I found in my nutrition for health care book.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 1, 2010)

Low fat and easily digestible is the way to go.  It may not be completely pain free depending on how inflamed the gall bladder is.  If you can, take some anti inflammatory like Advil when you have pain.  Lettuce, broccoli, corn etc can be difficult to digest so require the GB to work a bit harder.  Fat is also harder to digest.


----------



## babetoo (Nov 1, 2010)

had mine out about 25 years ago. big scar. long recovery. i hear that now it is not so bad. i had attacks, big time. had to go to ER for pain shots. oily things would set it off. poppy seed cake. a casserole i make that had mayo. popcorn would set it off. can eat anything i want now.


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2010)

Laurie, I know this sounds nuts but if I felt an attack was imminent I would do downward dog, although any forward bending posture would work. It seemed to shake the stone out of the duct. 

Honestly, if it IS your gallbladder, just get them to zip that little sucker out lickety split! Its fast, virtually painless and you will NEVER regret it. I woke up from my anaesthesia and they asked me if I wanted some toast. HELL YEAH! I lost 35lbs in about 5 months while I went through the testing and wait list for surgery. 

It didn't seem to matter what I ate, or drank, I'd have an attack. It was AWFUL! I feel for you sweetie.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks, Alix, and everyone.  Yes, I am at that point where I can't eat anything without having an attach.  I can take most fluids okay, but not food.  I do bend bend forward best I can and it does seem to help.  The worst part is it seems to radiate to my back fracture area and my knee replacement, flaring them up which makes sleep very difficult.

I just hope this ultrasound Thursday gives an answer one way or another - if it isn't gallbladder, what is it!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2010)

I had the problem years ago when my kids were small one 4th of jusly we stopped to eat and I had a slald with racch by the time we got home it all ca,e up bouncing like golf balls after that episode i was careful  to stay ayay from amy fats a t all just plain veggies, mashed potatoes etc and I've been free and clear ever since. I hope this works out for you sweetie these docs don't know which end is up.
cj


----------



## Foodfiend (Nov 3, 2010)

Also, try to stay away from greasy foods.  That's what brought my attacks on.  I had my GB removed some 32 yrs ago, and I used to work at Burger King at the time (my first job while in high school).  Before I'd go home I would have the fry cook drop in a couple of the Whalers (currently called The Big Fish today) and fry them up.  I would have them with cheese, onion, and mustard; never the tartar sauce (my body could not tolerate whatever was in it).  Yum, yum!  Shortly after eating them, they'd have me doubled over in the fetal position just about, in pain, and no one in sight to see what was wrong with me.  First visit to the ER they thought I was having an anxiety attack.  An ANXIETY ATTACK! the morons!  The 2nd time this happened they found out my GB was chock full of stones and they had nowhere to go but hurt.  So one big incision later and I was minus my gallbladder and all its problems.  Then a few years after I had my GB removed they discovered a new procedure where they just poked 3 or 4 holes in your belly and they would suck out the offending GB, and you'd be up and running the next day.  My mother had that one, whereas I with the traditional way of doing things ended up in ICU the first night, and the next 2 weeks in the hospital.  So long story short, stay away from greasy +/or fried foods.


----------

